# Auto Increment  Mindestwert setzen



## notebook20000 (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich bei einer mySQL DB nachträglich den  Mindestwert für den Autoincrement setzen? Dabei sollen alte Werte aber erhalten bleiben.

Also das ab sofort nur noch IDs ab 100000 vergeben werden


----------



## Sinac (12. Januar 2007)

Mit Alter Table sollte das funktionieren:


```
ALTER TABLE `Tabelle` AUTO_INCREMENT =100000
```

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

